# Alte Schule auf Azshara sucht Player



## Uratak (25. April 2014)

Gildenname: <Alte Schule>
Server: Azshara
Content: 13/14 NHC
Raidleiter & Ansprechpartner: Bluternter (ehm. Uratak)
Wann anzutreffen?: Immer zu den Raids (siehe unten) bzw. meist ab 19:30 Uhr.

*Zu meiner Person 
*Wer nichts über mich wissen will einfach runter scrollen.

Nach über einem Jahr Pause zum Addon MoP habe ich (30 Jahre jung) mich wieder entschlossen mit World of Warcraft weiterzumachen. Aufgrund von persönlichen Erfahrungen (Therapieleiter in einer Einrichtung für Patienten im Wachkoma), sowie Erfahrungen aus den letzten Wochen (sehr interessante Spieler getroffen mit hoffentlich einzigartigen Ansichten), hat sich die Einstellung zum Spiel etwas verändert. Mit dem "Alter" kommt die "Ruhe" und man sieht Dinge gelassener. Spass steht im Vordergrund ABER Spass hat man bei und durch Erfolg. So habe ich ebenfalls einige "Alte Hasen" mobilisiert um einen 10er Raid ins Rollen zu bringen. Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten läuft der 10er Raid nun auf Stammspielerbasis und wir suchen weitere Spieler für den Aufbau einer 25er Stamm die später als 20er Stamm durchstarten soll. Dafür suche ich ca. 27 motivierte, gewillte und humorvolle Spieler die nicht nur unsere Raids voran bringen sondern auch unsere Gilde bereichern.

*Was solltet Ihr mitbringen?*

* Ich erwarte Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit.
* Ich erwarte eigene Objektivität und Kritikfähigkeit - vergleiche Dich mit unseren Spielern. Werte Kritik als Ansporn und nicht als Angriff.
* Ich erwarte Offenheit - Ihr wollt nur über 2-4 Wochen Gear sammeln um in der nächst höheren Liga zu spielen? Kein Problem. Sagt mir nur vorher bescheid.
* Ich erwarte Ehrlichkeit - Du kommst Dir verarscht oder falsch beschuldigt vor? Dann lass uns nach dem Raid darüber reden. Verlass bitte nicht die Gilde mit den Worten:"Ich hab mir das jetzt 1 Woche angeschaut ..." Für das Zuschauen bekommt man nichts.
* Du hast Schichtdienst? Willkommen! Sei aber auch bereit an den Tagen mal aussetzen zu müssen, wenn 2 Schichtdienstler online sind.
* Ich erwarte, dass der Char für den Raid Euer Mainchar ist. Ich/Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr Euch nach 1-3 Raids für einen Gildenbeitritt entscheidet.

*Warum sollten es wir sein?*

* Wir bieten 2 Raidtage für den aktuellen Content. Jeweils von 20 Uhr bis 23 Uhr mit 2 Pausen am Donnerstag und am Dienstag.
* Wir bieten Euch eine humorvolle Atmosphäre in den Raids mit dem nötigen Ernst bei den Bossfights.
* Wir bieten jeden Sonntag um 15 Uhr bis maximal 19 Uhr einen "Twink- und Retroday" für AV´s, gemeinsames "Zocken" oder eben Twinkraids.
* Wir planen an 1-2 Tagen von 20-23 Uhr für PvP interessierte.
* Wir bieten ein Teamspeakserver auf dem auch Spieler für andere Games anzutreffen sind (Diablo 3, Dota, Battelfield, LoL oder SWtOR uvm.)
* Wir arbeiten an einer Homepage um dort intern auch außerhalb von WoW kommunizieren zu können.


*Welche Klassen suchen wir? Welches I-LvL solltet Ihr haben?*

Aktuell suchen wir Spieler ab einem Item-Level von 530+ für unsere Raids. Wir nehmen auch gerne weitere Spieler in unsere Gilde auf für Flex, PvP oder sonstige Aktivitäten wie Twinken usw.. Gelegenheitsspieler die alle 1-3 Monate an einem Raid teilnehmen sind auch willkommen. Gerne unterhalte ich mich über eine Gildenfusion bezüglich eines 25er Pools in Hinblick auf das neue Addon WoD.

Fragen?
Anregungen?
Kritik?
Immer raus damit. Schreibt mich in Game an und wir treffen uns für ein TS Gespräch oder Diskussion


----------



## Uratak (28. April 2014)

Montag ist /push Tag


----------



## Uratak (27. Mai 2014)

Wir suchen noch Spieler ab Itemlevel 530+:

Range DPS (1-3) -> Schattenpriester und Elementarschamanen aber auch alle anderen Range DPS Klassen sind gerne gesehen.
Heiler (1-2) -> Mönch und Druide jedoch kein Paladin mehr.

Alternativ wäre einen zuverlässigen Tank (ab Itemlevel 550+) eine Option. Jedoch kein Mönch.


----------

